
The Pirate Bay Dancing for Firefox Bypasses National IP & DNS Blocks - jasontraff
http://lifehacker.com/5863932/the-pirate-bay-dancing-for-firefox-bypasses-national-ip-and-dns-blocks
======
tomjen3
Or you could change your DNS server to point to 8.8.8.8.

Half the geeks in Denmark have done so, since they instituted our national
Child Porn filter* here a couple of years ago.

*Despite the name the filter does not block Child Porn, at least people get caught with it all the time. It does however block the Pirate Bay as well as Dutch company leasing fork lifts, to be fair they are no doubt under the age of 18 and they are some very, very sexy fork lifts.

~~~
darklajid
If you value privacy this is maybe not the best route to take.

You're using GMail/G+, I assume. Now a machine that might very well be easily
identified (probably with some heuristics, the harder the more people share
your address) as belonging to a specific google user id. And you just started
telling Google _every single domain you visit_.

Maybe they throw it away. Maybe you've got nothing to hide (..). I wouldn't
recommend that as a decent option to any geek or non-geek though.

~~~
fauigerzigerk
That's true, and I have been concerned about that too. On the other hand,
unless you block doubleclick, AdSense, Google analytics, G+ and whatnot,
Google can track you across most sites anyway, apart from analyzing your Gmail
content.

Google's DNS service at least makes pretty strict privacy promises that are
easier to believe and easier to understand than all the incredibly complicated
advertising related don't track stuff. And their DNS servers are really fast.

------
est
Am I the only one that worries them solving a OSI layer 4 problem with a layer
7 application? I mean Firefox is nice in all but what about the rest of client
apps relies on a traditional DNS gateway?

~~~
vidarh
It's a stopgap. The underlying problem of securing IP/TCP and DNS against
government tampering is much harder. People are working on it, but meantime
it's great that there are workarounds.

~~~
rmc
_People are working on it_

Oh? What's the state of the art about this now? What are some good projects?

~~~
vidarh
I don't follow it closely enough to say. Check out
<http://www.reddit.com/r/darknetplan> \- while they're mostly talking about it
and not doing much, there's regularly links there to other various projects. I
don't expect much to come out of the Reddit discussions directly, but it's a
useful place to keep an eye on what is happening elsewhere.

Don't expect a quick solution - until/unless censorship in more places get
significantly worse, this is still largely fringe stuff that doesn't see a
huge amount of real work invested in it. And don't necessarily expect a single
solution. It'll be years before we get to a stage where there's anything
resembling a "standard" system for this.

~~~
rmc
I think this comment on that subreddit reflect my opinion of the
'darknetplan':

 _What I think you have here is a group of kids with a very very basic entry
level knowledge of networking let along WAN routing and network topologies.
Maybe some of them have loaded ddwrt or tomato onto a wrt54g and thought they
were a ccie, but it looks like a lot of 'hey woman this is a good idea to
stick it to comcast and verizon!' and not a whole lot of actual engineering or
planning._

~~~
vidarh
That's what you get when you have an open community that thousands of people
sign up to.

That is why I think it is more interesting as a place that aggregates links
about other projects than as a project in itself. It's a decent place for
getting an idea what is going on elsewhere (in the open at least). Not so much
if you're looking for a community that's actually implementing something.

------
johnx123-up
TL;DR: Automatic proxy extension for FF [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/mafiaafire-pi...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/mafiaafire-piratebay-dancing/) Note that extension page has
poor feedback.

------
runn1ng
What are the upsides and/or downside of using this instead of just using Tor?

~~~
bcl
No encryption or anonymity. It should be faster than Tor though.

